# Slain in the Spirit and Shouting



## PittiPat (Mar 1, 2005)

Is there any biblical evidence showing one being slain in the spirit (falling out when the pastor touched their foreheads) or shouting (we used to call it "catching the holy ghost")? I always felt like an outsider or not as close to God as others because it never happened to me. My cousin must have felt that way also, because she resulted to fake shouting.  

Thanks.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 1, 2005)

In truth, I've never seen anything in the bible about being slain in the spirit. Then again, I haven't been looking for it. Someone correct me if I'm wrong. I went to a church where the same woman was "slain in the spirit" week after week. Somehow, I don't think the Holy Ghost has to work that hard. And when it gets to the point where it's down right disruptive, and the rest of the congregation can't hear because one person is screaming and carrying on, I never really know what to think of that. 
In the church that I attend now, people are not slain in the spirit.

As for shouting, let me tell you, I'll let fly a few "Hallelujah" or "Thank-you Jesus" during praise  & worship like nobody's business! LOL!  Sometimes, God brings such victory in your life, you can't help but shout about His goodness. And believe me, the saints are praising God at that time!


----------



## ClassicChic (Mar 1, 2005)

PittiPat said:
			
		

> Is there any biblical evidence showing one being slain in the spirit (falling out when the pastor touched their foreheads) or shouting (we used to call it "catching the holy ghost")? I always felt like an outsider or not as close to God as others because it never happened to me. My cousin must have felt that way also, because she resulted to fake shouting.
> 
> Thanks.


 
This has never happened to me and I must admit that I have always thought that it was a learned behavior.  I do believe that it is real to the person.


----------



## PittiPat (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 2, 2005)

I must admit that I've been "slain in the spirit" before. It's not something that happens everytime I attend church.  But it's at times when the spirit of God takes over--where you have to be still in his prescence. You're still aware of what's going on around you. ... it's a time where you can hear God but can't move. You're sort of isolated for the moment... I don't how else to explain it.... 

I believe people experience the spirit in many shapes, ways and forms. So *I personally* wouldn't worry about what others are experiencing. I'm sure some people do it for show... But for a lot of people it's a real experience.


----------



## GodsPromises (Mar 2, 2005)

ITA with ChocoKitty

I just didn't know how to put it into words. 




			
				ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I must admit that I've been "slain in the spirit" before. It's not something that happens everytime I attend church. But it's at times when the spirit of God takes over--where you have to be still in his prescence. You're still aware of what's going on around you. ... it's a time where you can hear God but can't move. You're sort of isolated for the moment... I don't how else to explain it....
> 
> I believe people experience the spirit in many shapes, ways and forms. So *I personally* wouldn't worry about what others are experiencing. I'm sure some people do it for show... But for a lot of people it's a real experience.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 2, 2005)

I can completely understand that. The problem is when nothing seems to be happening with some who experience this. The lady that I mentioned would leave church, chewing gum, talking loudly in the parking lot every week. Yet when service began, she was crying and screaming and carrying on. . . Something just wasn't right. Finally it became a joke with young men fighting to sit in the front row to get a look under her dress when she was rolling around on the floor. And did I tell you that one week, she was carrying on and slamming herself so much that her wig fell off? Truthfully, I was annoyed that no one told her to stop her foolishness and sit down.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 2, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I can completely understand that. The problem is when nothing seems to be happening with some who experience this. The lady that I mentioned would leave church, chewing gum, talking loudly in the parking lot every week. Yet when service began, she was crying and screaming and carrying on. . . Something just wasn't right. Finally it became a joke with young men fighting to sit in the front row to get a look under her dress when she was rolling around on the floor. And did I tell you that one week, she was carrying on and slamming herself so much that her wig fell off? Truthfully, I was annoyed that no one told her to stop her foolishness and sit down.


 
I understand what you're saying too.


----------



## slwe415 (Mar 2, 2005)

I've always thought of 'shouting' as just another form of praise/worship.  There is scripture where David danced.   

As far as being 'slain in the spirit,' Saul was knocked off his beast on the road to Damascus.  I think that would equate to what we call being slain in the spirit.  I am not really sure if I have experienced it or not.  I believe that one can be 'slain in the spirit', and I also believe that it can happen without a person being touched.


----------



## TrustMeLove (Mar 3, 2005)

Ive searched the bible and haven't found nothing about being slain in the Spirit. I think its a  show and I've actually had pastors try to push me back and all while they tried I was praying so hard that God get them for there wrong doings.

For some people it really is real. But when folks are disrupting service and causing confusion that ain't THE SPIRIT thats A SPIRIT. Remember THE SPIRIT is not one of confusion.

If the Spirit moves everyone will know, theres not a grey area. 
Thats why I always sit in the front, for some reason I just fill like the Spirit always hits the front first. HAHA and I want to be right up front so I get my dose first.
I think its because all the old folks usually sit up front, and I be right there with them, plus they always have mints and candy. HAHa
(Joking a little)
-TrustTheWord


----------



## pebbles (Mar 3, 2005)

TrustMeLove said:
			
		

> For some people it really is real. But when folks are disrupting service and causing confusion that ain't THE SPIRIT thats A SPIRIT. Remember THE SPIRIT is not one of confusion.
> 
> If the Spirit moves everyone will know, theres not a grey area.
> -TrustTheWord



That's the truth! That woman I mentioned from the church was one of the reasons I stopped being blessed at church. She would scream and cause such a fuss, I couldn't hear what was being said, and it was just one big show. That is NOT of GOD. I ended up leaving that church and found my way to a wonderful, Spirit filled church. GOD does truly work all things for good!


----------



## dstdiva (Mar 3, 2005)

i went to my bf's church and the pastor was the type that would call people forward...by name. i had met the pastor once before and he called me up...i didn't like that because i like to observe when i'm somewhere new...i had seen all of the people falling out and was very skeptical (cause the touching of the head stuff doesn't happen in my church). i can honestly say that when he touched me, i felt..something that went from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet. it did knock me down. i can't explain it and i never felt comfortable enough there to have a true discussion with the people about that...and about them all speaking in tongues at the same time...


----------



## slwe415 (Mar 3, 2005)

dstdiva said:
			
		

> i went to my bf's church and the pastor was the type that would call people forward...by name. i had met the pastor once before and he called me up...i didn't like that because i like to observe when i'm somewhere new...i had seen all of the people falling out and was very skeptical (cause the touching of the head stuff doesn't happen in my church). i can honestly say that when he touched me, i felt..something that went from the top of my head to the bottom of my feet. it did knock me down. i can't explain it and i never felt comfortable enough there to have a true discussion with the people about that...and about them all speaking in tongues at the same time...


 WOW! That is interesting.  Now that you mention it, there was one time when an evangelist touched me on my forehead...I did have this strange feeling, but I was like...let me hurry up and sit down before I fall... I think I was a little fearful at the moment.

I have had two other experiences though where the person leaned against me both times and I did fall down to the floor because I couldn't stay on my feet.  I asked my husband if he thought that I had been slain in the spirit, and he said yes.  I am not so sure about that though.  I believe that I have overcome my fear, so God, if I am to be truly slain in the spirit, then do it.


----------



## ChocoKitty (Mar 3, 2005)

slwe415 said:
			
		

> I believe that I have overcome my fear, so God, if I am to be truly slain in the spirit, then do it.


 
I think that's why some people don't get have the experience. Due to *fear*... It could be fear of whatever... Fear of somebody seeing you or judging you... Fear of what you might experience. 

Another one of my experiences is you don't always fall. You could just be standing there and all of a sudden you close your eyes...


----------



## slwe415 (Mar 3, 2005)

ChocoKitty said:
			
		

> I think that's why some people don't get have the experience. Due to *fear*... It could be fear of whatever... Fear of somebody seeing you or judging you... Fear of what you might experience.
> 
> Another one of my experiences is you don't always fall. You could just be standing there and all of a sudden you close your eyes...



Yeah...for me it was more of a fear of what I would experience.  Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## 14got (Mar 5, 2005)

I have been and I felt drunk, I have never gotten drunk, but I felt weak.  Something was DEFINATELY goin on


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 6, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> As for shouting, let me tell you, I'll let fly a few "Hallelujah" or "Thank-you Jesus" during praise  & worship like nobody's business! LOL!  Sometimes, God brings such victory in your life, you can't help but shout about His goodness. And believe me, the saints are praising God at that time!



*pahah!*


----------



## Supergirl (Mar 7, 2005)

You Ladies' Responses are very sound.  I get so irritated with people that act like you go into some kind of "trance" when the spirit hits and you  have no idea what you're doing--PLEASE!  I said on another thread a while back--if that were the case, we'd have people falling over church balconies every week!  

I believe that our praise/worship responses are totally voluntary and that God still loves it.  I do believe that we can have certain overwhelming feelings, emotional and maybe even physical at times that make it hard for us to just sit in our seats and be quiet!  But I don't believe that we become limp puppets and God spirit gets inside of us and controls our every move.  If He did that, then He would jump up in everybody and make them get saved too!  

Pebbles, girlfriend--we had a lady like that at our church too!  And YES, she was a distraction.  Many were deceived and thought that meant that she was so spiritual and so connected with God, but no one could hear the message over her.  I knew God wouldn't do that.  And like you said about the other lady--the fruit wasn't showing.


----------



## naptrl (Mar 7, 2005)

I have been "slain in the spirit".  When the annointing of God is sooo powerful in a place, there is nothing you can do but FALL!!!  This is not fake! My dad, who is very "try to be hard", had a pastor touch him at a revival and he was DOWN!!  He tried to fight it, but he couldn't.  It is an amazing feeling.  You just feel so light and you just "FALL"!  It is not something to play with...People were touched by God's annointing all the time in the bible, they just didn't call it "Slain in the spirit"!  If you can just touch the Jesus' clothes and be healed just Imagine.....


----------



## redeemed516 (Mar 8, 2005)

I have never been personally slain in the spirit, but I have experienced shouting. I believe that it is very personal and has a lot to do with your personal relationship with God. I believe that it doesn't happen to a lot of people because there is some part of them that is either afraid to free themselves enough from the opinions of others and praise God like He is really worthy and some are just afraid of what might happen to them spiritually if they do. 
Either way I do believe that both are possible and if they do happen then they will be in order with he rest of the service (like it won't happen in the middle of the announcements or something like that)


----------

